# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 Churchill Cigar Review - Micro Batch Gurkha Liga C-10



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great smoke, beautiful wrap with some veins, long ash, long lasting flavor down to nub.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 Churchill Cigar Review - Micro Batch Gurkha Liga C-10


----------

